# Trinity River Rise



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Big slug in Dallas and all along the watershed getting wet. Bad timing on the spawn again. Could get some to run up the creeks over the silt for better water. Might take bait to get them to eat.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Maybe bad timing for actually catching fish, but moving water required for reproduction. In the long term, the rise helps. My 2 cents.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Maybe bad timing for actually catching fish, but moving water required for reproduction. In the long term, the rise helps. My 2 cents.


Agree 100%

A rise is only bad for the fisherman, it's great for the spawning fish.

And if a person is willing to use live bait like minnows, shad and especially small live crawfish the fishing can still be off the chart.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Agree



Whitebassfisher said:


> Maybe bad timing for actually catching fish, but moving water required for reproduction. In the long term, the rise helps. My 2 cents.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The rise in the river will get more whites moving. It will help the fish during their spawn. Could make it a little harder to catch fish in the river but will help all the creeks. The creeks will settle out some and the catching would be good.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So where are the cooler shots of stacked white bass?
Looks like it's time to me. I'll be looking for em tomorrow, today it was a catfish blowout. I made a few casts for them, but the cats kept hammering the rods in the holders keeping me busy.
Then it rained me out.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I haven't tried but I'm sure getting the itch!!!!!! Might have to give it a go soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been seeing spoonbills, caught an eel, and lots of drum in the river. Those are some of the first species to show up for spawning. Yesterday's catfish were chock full of grass shrimp, tiny clear shrimp that live in the river. there must be a run or hatch of them because the cats were stuffed!
One eight pound blue had a whole 9" gizzard shad in it.
Spring in the river is lots of fun.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Its time here......77379..... should be close up there.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Another strong indicator of whites spawning is seeing mosquito hawks (actually crane flies). I haven't seen them yet this year, but the timing does coincide.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

A lot of skeeter hawks here. Big rise coming down river. Flow at the dam may hit 20,000


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Skeeter hawks are thick here.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Another big flush. We don't just get some steady rain we get the gully washers. 19K and could climb some. Cresting far North. But a huge slug. More silt to add everywhere.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have seen a few hawks myself.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

3 to 4" pf rain predicted here and counties aup river tomorrow night.
That will cap it off.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> 3 to 4" pf rain predicted here and counties aup river tomorrow night.
> That will cap it off.


We cannot catch a break. I guess I need a hookup for some BR Rod holders. I need to stretch some line.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Another strong indicator of whites spawning is seeing mosquito hawks (actually crane flies). I haven't seen them yet this year, but the timing does coincide.


They been at my house for about a week now. river slug coming down, 52 thursday,38 thurs night, 55 friday, 40 fri night...might slow them a little for a week or so.

Im waiting for more of the return. I found a new fishing hole that I will be trying.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Another strong indicator of whites spawning is seeing mosquito hawks (actually crane flies). I haven't seen them yet this year, but the timing does coincide.


We have mosquito hawks thick in Brenham, showed up in last 5-6 days.-Mike


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

131.97 ft
Discharge 23000 cfs

climbing


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Cresting in Crockett. Still a lot of water to get out of here.


----------



## BIGFISHJOE (Apr 10, 2010)

is water temp one of the factors on when the run will start?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Photo-period, water temp, (54 to 65 degrees is what is usually reported) and water flow all play a part. Every year is a little different, and in the area I fish for them they are late compared to last year. Last year they spawned from 2-10-19 to 5-29-19 it seemed they spawned for a long time.
Up the creeks they will time running up on a rise and return to the deep holes as soon as it starts to fall.
The big females sense when the water flow is right, and they have to find somewhat clear water as well for them to spawn.
But come mid March they will get it done regardless of conditions, or absorb their eggs and head back home.
White bass return to the creek were they were born and can find it even if taken to a different part of the lake and released.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_bass


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Lake Livingston Dam
Lake Level 132.08 ft
Discharge 28400 cfs

So much for lowering the lake for repairs on the debacle below the dam. Might put the boat in soon got and extra foot of water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> Lake Livingston Dam
> Lake Level 132.08 ft
> Discharge 28400 cfs
> 
> So much for lowering the lake for repairs on the debacle below the dam. Might put the boat in soon got and extra foot of water.


The south end is still green as of yesterday.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

I made a drive to the lake house today on the north end and the lake is really high and rolling muddy. I wouldn't expect anything to happen any time soon for white bass.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This threads awesome,I shall not envy, but darn I miss fishing.Sorry I have nothing but a retired pole.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I fished below the dam for a short wile today, nothing much going on.
The water is just starting to get dirty, but not too bad. Then I took The Mighty Red-Fin back to Beacons and drifted for a short while close by. The water is still in fair shape there.
The fishing was poor though.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> I fished below the dam for a short wile today, nothing much going on.
> The water is just starting to get dirty, but not too bad. Then I took The Mighty Red-Fin back to Beacons and drifted for a short while close by. The water is still in fair shape there.
> The fishing was poor though.


Come on SS I cannot get fired up with that negativity but appreciate your honesty.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Another slug headed to Crockett. This is crazy. No breaks any time soon it appears. Time to get that deck built.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Came over the River this afternoon at Long Lake, up high and muddy heading down towards Livingston.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

90 to I-10 was bookin it


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

210k gallons per second today. Sporty down there below the dam. No signs of letting up for a couple weeks. Lotsa water upstream still.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Incredibly the south end and released water is still fairly green. Up river surge is falling, the lake is just under a foot high. I'm thinking since the last surge didn't muddy the discharge we could get lucky and the mudline stays north of the Cape.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Incredibly the south end and released water is still fairly green. Up river surge is falling, the lake is just under a foot high. I'm thinking since the last surge didn't muddy the discharge we could get lucky and the mudline stays north of the Cape.


That would be good.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Flow dropping all down the shed. Hard to tell what this front is going to produce on rainfall. Go away we don't need it. Down to 7600CFS in Crockett. Midlake was super muddy this weekend. Did a little cruise. No rods. It got sporty after noon.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Well there goes the neighborhood. Deluge on the shed.


----------



## joe78 (Nov 6, 2019)

I heard Dallas area got 23 inches this morning and the dam will be at 75000cfs starting Saturday morning at 8

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Just south of the DFW area the flow is a little over 12,000 cfs. Does not look like they got a lot of rain near DFW.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I recently had to replace computers, and lost all my old bookmarks. But I think I am able to Google the needed sites and save new book marks. What I am still missing is that the USGS seemed to stop their level of the Trinity at Riverside. That particular station in the past showed level only, not flow, but now that station is missing totally missing. It was a necessary part of the info to help figure out what the river is doing. If I am making a mistake and the Riverside level is still available, please correct me and post the link.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Donald I use the TRA website. If you click on interactive map and it take you to a page that will help you. At the bottom of that page is the USGS site and it does have a Riverside link. Maybe this is what you are looking for.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Mattsfishin said:


> Donald I use the TRA website. If you click on interactive map and it take you to a page that will help you. At the bottom of that page is the USGS site and it does have a Riverside link. Maybe this is what you are looking for.


Exactly. All the info you need can be accessed through the TRA.

https://lakedata.traweb.net/home.php

Drop down menus and links at the bottom


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Mattsfishin said:


> Just south of the DFW area the flow is a little over 12,000 cfs. Does not look like they got a lot of rain near DFW.


Not terrible but the flow went form 2500 to 14k so a decent slug headed downstream again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Okay, thanks to y'all for confirming that the Riverside station does still get listed, I clicked around to see what I had done wrong. Under pre-defined displays there are choices. When I re-saved the link lately, the pre-defined was set at "flows" rather than "stage and flow". Since I wasn't asking for stages, the Riverside station wasn't coming up. I fixed that and re-saved.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=dailystagedischarge&group_key=basin_cd

I use the TRA site too, but the USGS site lists all the Trinity River stations in order heading down stream and I have used it for ~ 25 years. :smile:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The NOAA site which TRA has linked at the bottom is really cool too though.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

**** is posted up at 10k right now. 1' foot higher in Riverside at the moment with no slugs all the way to dallas. When do YOU think they will open the gates to release it?

I have a convincing agent thats saying I need to go tomorrow.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Jigger said:


> **** is posted up at 10k right now. 1' foot higher in Riverside at the moment with no slugs all the way to dallas. When do YOU think they will open the gates to release it?
> 
> I have a convincing agent thats saying I need to go tomorrow.


They normally match the incoming CFS from upstream. Its not really about the levels.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

14000 cfs flow from dam. After this slug goes thru it should be catchin time again.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Riverside on the fall finally. 131.9 might see a reduction soon below the dam. Whites and Crappie could be stacked at the buffet. Still 14K at LLD.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes sir those fish gonna be jumping in the boat. Got me a new castnet that will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I will make a guess and say that the TRA won't change the gates or discharge in the next 48 hours at LL dam. Although I have read some posts through the years that insult the TRA, I for one think they do a very good job at what they are supposed to do.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Hopefully they don't close the dam due to corona virus...


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Speaking of the dam---is the lowering of the lake to fix the hydroelectric structure a rumor? Or is it for real--or an early April Fool's joke?


----------

